# Chelan reservation cancel illegally 9 days before.



## jriel3174 (Jun 16, 2020)

We got a call from worldmark informing us that our reservations had been canceled.  We made these reservations 13 months ago.  We were not given an explanation.  

Has this happened to anyone else.  How can they treat an owner this way.

We plan a family vacation every year at Chelan Shores.  We had two unit reserved.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 16, 2020)

@jriel3174  I have to ask in light of what's been going on the last four months AND given the numerous announcements Wyndham and Worldmark have made about canceling reservations as a result of COVID-19 how does this come as a surprise?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 16, 2020)

Is the resort closed or closed to new arrivals?


----------



## samara64 (Jun 16, 2020)

jriel3174 said:


> We got a call from worldmark informing us that our reservations had been canceled.  We made these reservations 13 months ago.  We were not given an explanation.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else.  How can they treat an owner this way.
> 
> We plan a family vacation every year at Chelan Shores.  We had two unit reserved.




From WM website:

*Chelan*
WorldMark Chelan - Lake House - Opening 6/22/2020, Accepting New Reservations after 6/28/2020, Pool Temporarily Closed
WorldMark Chelan Shores - Opening 6/22/2020, Accepting New Reservations after 6/28/2020, Pool Temporarily Closed 

When is the reservation for?


----------



## davidvel (Jun 17, 2020)

jriel3174 said:


> We got a call from worldmark informing us that our reservations had been canceled.  We made these reservations 13 months ago.  We were not given an explanation.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else.  How can they treat an owner this way.
> 
> We plan a family vacation every year at Chelan Shores.  We had two unit reserved.


Any idea why they canceled your owner reservation? Maybe a pandemic?





__





						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Firepath (Jun 17, 2020)

I picked up a WM 4th of July weekend reservation just before the quarantine via wait list and I fully expect it to get cancelled. If they are trying to limit occupancy, I think we would be one of the first to be cancelled as our reservation has been in effect a shorter time than many of the others, such as those from 13 mos. prior.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 18, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Any idea why they canceled your owner reservation? Maybe a pandemic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One with almost half a million confirmed deaths. Well probably be at a half million by the end of next week according to current trends.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 19, 2020)

jriel3174 said:


> We got a call from worldmark informing us that our reservations had been canceled.  We made these reservations 13 months ago.  We were not given an explanation.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else.  How can they treat an owner this way.
> 
> We plan a family vacation every year at Chelan Shores.  We had two unit reserved.


Because the resort is likely closed due to State of Washington Emergency Orders regarding COVID-19.  Chelan County is currently in Phase 1.5 of reopening.  The chart below summarizes the phases.  Resorts are *not* considered essential businesses.


----------

